# Nokia phone -> FreeBSD



## Business_Woman (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to set up gnokii for use with my Nokia phone. The phone connects to the computer by USB. However I am uncertain to what port to specify in the configuration file. I have tried both 
	
	



```
/dev/cuaU0
```
 and 
	
	



```
/dev/cuaU1
```
 but none of those seem to work.

In the output from *dmesg* I see this:

```
umodem0: <CDC Comms Interface> on usbus0
umodem0: data interface 1, has CM over data, has break
umodem1: <CDC Comms Interface> on usbus0
umodem1: data interface 3, has CM over data, has break
```

And *usbconfig* shows this:

```
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE

ugen0.2: <Nokia 5320 XpressMusic Nokia> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Any ideas?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 21, 2013)

Please, shows following outputs:

`# uname -a`

`# kldstat`

`# tail -f /var/log/messages`

Anyway, your phone is supported by comms/gammu, see phone database for more details.

Note that gammu will use serial port profile to talk to bluetooth enabled phone. Before trying gammu you can try rfcomm_sppd(1) to see if your phone  allows you to use serial port profile.

It will serve as a valuable aid or good start to get it work reading Handbook Chapter 32.4 for Bluetooth.


----------

